# My most hilarious puppy video ever!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This was Holly's 2008 litter of ten little redheads, and they all decided they HAD to get into one laundry basket. One would go in, another would fall out. This is so sweet and funny...it still makes me laugh and cry.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

That was quite possibly the most adorable set of poodle puppies I've EVER seen! Oh my gosh that video killed me with how cute it was!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That was so funny! Poor baby falling asleep on her feet!! LOL 
_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Such a sweet video, loved it. Beautiful red pups. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are all very welcome. I just had to share it. Every time I watch it (and I have likely watched it 500 times!!!) I still get a huge kick out of it. I am glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## LuckyPoodle (Dec 20, 2009)

Aww, that was just precious!!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

That was so cute!! Makes me want a little fluffy Spoo puppy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!! I get the biggest kick out of the grunting and groaning while one gets in and squeezes someone else out. Silly babies!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I think that you need a bigger laundry basket . Cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> I think that you need a bigger laundry basket . Cute, thanks for sharing!


You are very welcome. Yes, maybe a bigger laundry basket, but then darn it, we wouldn't get a video like this. Hmmmm...what to do....


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

loved it!!! So cute, brought a smile to my face and a chuckle to my heart.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

aprhj said:


> loved it!!! So cute, brought a smile to my face and a chuckle to my heart.


Aww me too, that was a good video! How many baby spoos does it take climb in a close basket 9, 10, no 9, no 10!! LOL ..........


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks you both so much. That is a riot Olie...I never thought of it that way. Poor little Lucy at the end just giving up and nodding off right there sitting up. I think the baskets actual super saturation point was eight, but they were bound and detrmined ten were going to squeeze in there weren't they.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks you both so much. That is a riot Olie...I never thought of it that way. Poor little Lucy at the end just giving up and nodding off right there sitting up. I think the baskets actual super saturation point was eight, but they were bound and detrmined ten were going to squeeze in there weren't they.


Just want everyone to know that the Lucy to whom Arreau is referring is *MY* Lucybug's full sister from a previous litter! :lol: Apparently Lucy is not an uncommon name for redheads!  And besides, I'm pretty sure *MY* Princess Lucybug would've figured out a way to get her very own laundry basket, preferably with a velvet cushion within!! HAAAA! :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Just want everyone to know that the Lucy to whom Arreau is referring is *MY* Lucybug's full sister from a previous litter! :lol: Apparently Lucy is not an uncommon name for redheads!  And besides, I'm pretty sure *MY* Princess Lucybug would've figured out a way to get her very own laundry basket, preferably with a velvet cushion within!! HAAAA! :lol:


That is funny, and probably very true!!

Yes...Lucy, Ginger, Rosie, Chili, Pepper...they are all well chosen names for the reds. The best I have heard yet is Ember from our last litter. LOVE IT!!! With all your Lucy`s prefixes and suffixes, her name is unique though!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry...there are a couple of newer people who wanted to see this and couldn't find it, so thought I would bump it up.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

That is adorable!!!!!!!!!the sounds are just...... heartwarming ^_^


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Maybe that is where Jenny learned to climb on the back of things. She sure loves to be on the back of the couch.


----------



## gurushell (Jan 19, 2010)

it seems you have the most amazing reds over there! I would love to know does anyone know a good, not byb here in Australia with lovely red or apricot minis. For some reason it seems there are none other than massproduced sad little things. The standards are so lovely, I have seen some lovely red toys, but no minis and I absolutely love them!!! I would have a standard but my kids are so small still and so is our yard! We find our mini the perfect size for us. That may be off topic but seeing your babies made me wonder how we can not have that many reds here! They are divine! I am sending that vid to all and sundry!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Leooonie said:


> That is adorable!!!!!!!!!the sounds are just...... heartwarming ^_^


Isn't it cute? All the grunting and groaning. Two in, one out, moan and groan. OMG...this still touches me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Maybe that is where Jenny learned to climb on the back of things. She sure loves to be on the back of the couch.


Hey, maybe that is the mystery of the cat-Poodle solved!!! You never know!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

gurushell said:


> it seems you have the most amazing reds over there! I would love to know does anyone know a good, not byb here in Australia with lovely red or apricot minis. For some reason it seems there are none other than massproduced sad little things. The standards are so lovely, I have seen some lovely red toys, but no minis and I absolutely love them!!! I would have a standard but my kids are so small still and so is our yard! We find our mini the perfect size for us. That may be off topic but seeing your babies made me wonder how we can not have that many reds here! They are divine! I am sending that vid to all and sundry!


Thank you Gurushell. I do not know any red mini breeders over there, but Shertonah Poodles is breeding red Standards and is doing remarkable things in the show ring. If you can't be convinced to look at a Standard, perhaps Tracy there can lead you to a red mini breeder. Being very active in the show world, I am sure she would have knowledge of some good breeders which may be of interest to you.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Hey, maybe that is the mystery of the cat-Poodle solved!!! You never know!!


Now if you could just explain their fascination with Tom's ears...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Seeing this video and all the other cute puppy pictures makes me miss how sweet they were as puppies. Ok so they still are technically puppies but they have grown so much. I'm thinking I may need another puppy one of these days. Now if I can just convince Tom of that. Of course that may take a while. Like a few years... Oh well I just know we'll sucker him in one of these days.


----------

